# Be Careful Who You Purchase Seeds From!



## McMurphy

A couple of weeks ago, I purchased some seeds from_* The Single Seed Centre.*_ I had never done business with them before, but they came recommended in a forum (maybe even this one) and I liked their prices. 

Anyway, I purchased ten AK-48 seeds for right around $70. (which included guaranteed shipping). I got my seeds in 6 days, which is incredibly fast, BUT... and there's always a "BUT", isn't there?...only 4 of the seeds were viable. I waited a few more days, but to no avail. After a week, I was kinda pissed.

Well, I contacted them yesterday, explaining how 6 of the seeds had gotten crushed in the mail, as their policy states "any email mentioning germination, growing, etc. will be ignored". The response I received this morning not only made me regret doing business with them, it made me want to warn others.

They requested that I send a photo of the crushed seeds, which is easy enough to do, and they would give me a discount on a future purchase. 

Now why on Earth would I want to buy more seeds from them when they screwed me on the first order? :hairpull:

My biggest complaint here is I have done business with other companies who have replaced their non-viable seeds. It happen to be twice over the years... and both times I received fresh seeds to replace the ones that didn't sprout. These companies stand behnd their product...

So how come _*The Single Seed Centre*_ can't do this? :confused2:

Now I'm not saying these people ripped me off, even though I feel like they did. I'm simply issuing a warning you that *they don't stand behind their product *- which makes me wonder if the AK-48 seeds that did germinate are some strain of Mexican Ditch Weed.


The moral of the story is be careful who you do business with.... and don't believe everything you read on the internet...especially positive company reviews cause it's most likely them. :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry you had that happen to you. I have had a different experience. I have ordered many times from them and never had a problem. I wonder if you would feel differently if they gave you a big credit with your next (that's not gonna happen) order. I have heard of other seed companies being hard to deal with as well.

Bummer for you.


----------



## zem

be a little bit more persistent, maybe they reconsider, as they sounded somewhat positive, they might want to please you to get you ordering again. i would definitely email them again


----------



## powerplanter

Yeah that what zem said...I think they will try to make it right.  Lots of people use them...


----------



## powerplanter

By the way, welcome to MP.


----------



## McMurphy

I thank you guy for welcoming me. I do appreciate it. I will take your advise and email them one more time and see how they respond, then I'll come back and update this thread. Hopefully they will make me retract this post... which I would really like to do.

Thanks again!!!:aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Did you actually plant the crushed seeds?  Were they actually crushed or just not viable?  I would have advised not planting them if they were crushed and contacting the company immediately.  One of the problems with companies trying to compensate those who have seeds not germ is that so many people do something wrong that causes the seeds not to sprout.  It is virtually impossible for them to know those who germinated correctly and had problems and those that didn't have any idea what they were doing--too wet, too dry, too hot, too cold, buried too deep, planted in hot medium, damaged transferring from paper towel to medium, etc.

I have also have very good experiences with Single Seed Centre.  Hope you get this resolved.


----------



## McMurphy

Well, after my last post I sent them an email which included a photo of the crushed seeds, 
which in reality were just seeds that wouldn't germinate, doing everything they requested and now they won't respond to my email.

It's looking more and more like The Single Seed Centre is a less then upstanding business to do business with. They also censor their reviews, meaning no dissatisfied customer(s) will ever be heard. 

I'm giving them one final chance to respond and then I'm contacting my bank to dispute the charges. 

I'm really trying to be patient here. I just want what I paid for.


----------



## McMurphy

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Did you actually plant the crushed seeds?  Were they actually crushed or just not viable?  I would have advised not planting them if they were crushed and contacting the company immediately.  One of the problems with companies trying to compensate those who have seeds not germ is that so many people do something wrong that causes the seeds not to sprout.  It is virtually impossible for them to know those who germinated correctly and had problems and those that didn't have any idea what they were doing--too wet, too dry, too hot, too cold, buried too deep, planted in hot medium, damaged transferring from paper towel to medium, etc.
> 
> I have also have very good experiences with Single Seed Centre.  Hope you get this resolved.



I understand what you're saying, but believe me... I know how to germinate seeds. I've only been at this for 17 years now.

The thing is situations change. What once may have been a fine, upstanding company starts experiencing financial difficulties...or a change in management or ownership.... and the down-hill slide commences.

I'm really trying to give these people every opportunity.....


----------



## next

IF it was crushed seeds, I think your beef is with the shipping company, not so much the seed bank. Depending on the packaging ect.. I've had items damaged in the mail, and all you can realllly do is file a complaint with the shipping company. If it came from overseas and was handed off to multiple shipping companies there is no way to know which company damaged the parcel.


----------



## zem

McMurphy said:


> Well, after my last post I sent them an email which included a photo of the crushed seeds,
> which in reality were just seeds that wouldn't germinate, doing everything they requested and now they won't respond to my email.
> 
> It's looking more and more like The Single Seed Centre is a less then upstanding business to do business with. They also censor their reviews, meaning no dissatisfied customer(s) will ever be heard.
> 
> I'm giving them one final chance to respond and then I'm contacting my bank to dispute the charges.
> 
> I'm really trying to be patient here. I just want what I paid for.



what do you mean "charges"? what options do you have if they don't respond to you?


----------



## Rosebud

next said:


> IF it was crushed seeds, I think your beef is with the shipping company, not so much the seed bank. Depending on the packaging ect.. I've had items damaged in the mail, and all you can realllly do is file a complaint with the shipping company. If it came from overseas and was handed off to multiple shipping companies there is no way to know which company damaged the parcel.



If they smashed they weren't good seeds, would you guys agree with that? I had three seeds not germinate. I found them and crushed them. So i went back to the bag and found 3 blacker hard seeds that I couldn't crush.. I think they will germinate. My point is, if you can crush a seed that is packed like they pack it, it wasn't a good seed. JMO


----------



## Dman1234

I thought seedbanks didnt discuss germination issues


----------



## pcduck

I thought the op crushed them after planting?


----------



## closetkid

from SSC web site 

We sell seeds strictly as souvenir, novelty items only. If we believe you have purchased or intend to purchase seeds with the intention of germinating or growing them, we will refuse all future business from you. This is the law.

:confused2:Why buy from a place that's against growing what they sell in the first place. But then again all the seed sellers have just about the same disclaimer.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

McMurphy said:


> I understand what you're saying, but believe me... I know how to germinate seeds. I've only been at this for 17 years now.
> 
> The thing is situations change. What once may have been a fine, upstanding company starts experiencing financial difficulties...or a change in management or ownership.... and the down-hill slide commences.
> 
> I'm really trying to give these people every opportunity.....


 
While I understand what you are trying to say, seedbanks simply cannot take someone's word that the seeds were germinated correctly.  Or that the planter is experienced.  Unfortunately there are a lot of dishonest people who would lie to get free seeds.  I understand that you are angry, but I cannot say that I believe that the seedbanks should be sending new seeds to everyone who has (or claims) poor germination.  I have never had a bad experience with Single Seed Centre.


----------



## McMurphy

Well, I did exactly as I they told me. I never mentioned anything about growing or germination. I took the advise of some of you and contacted them several more times (twice) and I included the photo they requested... and they are ignoring my emails. What does that sound like to you?

Situations change. Staff. Management. Ownership. What once may have been a fine group to do business with can change quickly.

It's obvious to me that this is a less then honorable company and I would recommend you avoiding purchasing from them. There are simply too many honest seed banks to risk it.

*PURCHASE FROM THE SINGLE SEED CENTRE AT YOUR OWN RISK!*

McMurphy out.


----------



## McMurphy

The Hemp Goddess said:


> While I understand what you are trying to say, seedbanks simply cannot take someone's word that the seeds were germinated correctly.  Or that the planter is experienced.  Unfortunately there are a lot of dishonest people who would lie to get free seeds.  I understand that you are angry, but I cannot say that I believe that the seedbanks should be sending new seeds to everyone who has (or claims) poor germination.  I have never had a bad experience with Single Seed Centre.




Well, I have... and I'm warning others about it.

I have done business with other banks without issues... including one who actually DID replace non-viable seeds. But they seem to have disappeared.


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry that happened Mc Murphy...


----------



## powerplanter

Since they are willing to give you a discount on your next order, why not try one more order?   You might get a pretty good discount.  Six out of ten cracked, maybe you just got a bad batch....


----------



## McMurphy

Rosebud said:


> Sorry that happened Mc Murphy...



Thanks, Rosebud...I'm just gonna write it off as a learning experience. I've been ordering seeds for several years now and this is the only time I've ever had a bad experience.

So cheers to the many, many good ones!


----------



## McMurphy

powerplanter said:


> Since they are willing to give you a discount on your next order, why not try one more order?   You might get a pretty good discount.  Six out of ten cracked, maybe you just got a bad batch....



They aren't answering my emails. 

That's the thing. At first they said they would replace the "damaged" seeds, or give me a discount on my next order if I sent them a picture. I sent them the picture they wanted and now they won't talk to me. I even gave them 3 days to reply.

I'm just roasted on this one. But it's cool. It happens. I just want people to know that it could very well could happen to them as well.

And if I can help just one individual from making the same mistake I made... well it's just good karma.


----------



## next

Maybe give it a few more days? Just hoping


----------



## powerplanter

I hope it works out for ya.  It is a crap shoot for sure.  I've never used them before soooooo.  Might not now.   Thanks for the post.


----------



## McMurphy

powerplanter said:


> I hope it works out for ya.  It is a crap shoot for sure.  I've never used them before soooooo.  Might not now.   Thanks for the post.



Exactly. It's a crap-shoot alright.

I'm thinking a good warning sign is when a website screens their feedback section, approving only positive comments. 

I mean out of dozens and dozens of posts, I'm sure there has to be at least one person who doesn't think they're the greatest website and monger of seed in the world. 

 I've already got a couple of other sites I'm going to try next time due to what I've read here. This is an extremely helpful site.


----------



## McMurphy

I wanted to provide a quick update. The few remaining seeds that have germinated as of 2 weeks ago today, are all showing the same exact genetic traits - long, thin leaves! Even though the seeds I purchased were primarily of the Indica variety. 

Now I know all about phenotypes, but this is five different varieties(!) supposedly from four different banks, and yet they all look very, very similar.

What are the chances?!

Hmmmm.


----------



## pcduck

Now you got 5 different strains from 4 different seed banks and they all look the same?


----------



## McMurphy

pcduck said:


> Now you got 5 different strains from 4 different seed banks and they all look the same?



They all shipped together from The Single Seed Centre, but inside each packet of seeds was a small peice of paper with the logo of where they supposedly originated.


The AK-48 (10 seeds) had a "Nirvana" logo, (these  were the seeds with a 60% failure rate)
The White Widow (2 seeds) were  from a place call "Royal Seed"
The Berry Bomb (2 seeds) had a  "Delicious" logo, 
The Sugar Black Rose Fem and Cheese Candy Auto (1 seed each) were both products of The Single Seed Centre.

So yeah, five varieties, four different seed banks. I believe this is how most seed banks operate... getting different strains from different places and selling them to consumers through one outlet.

Funny thing is I've done business with both Delicious and Nirvana and was quite pleased with my purchases. 

I'm a real "benefit-of-the-doubt" kind of guy so I'm going to let them continue growing and report back the  results. If these seedlings are in fact viable, healthy medical caliber strains I will happily report this. 

But if my suspicions are correct, and the seeds aren't what they are supposed to be, I will sadly follow up with that as well.   

Now I'm even a little leery about the Sugar Black Rose Fem and Cheese Candy Auto being female.

But we'll see....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Well there is no absolute guarantee that fem seeds will actually be female either. I recently got a fem seeds from a very reliable breeder who does only fem seeds and it turned out full blown male.


----------



## pcduck

Oh OK...So you got 5 different strains that all look the same from 4 different breeders from the same seed bank?

Must have been the ones they swept up from the floor


----------



## Grower13

pcduck said:


> Oh OK...So you got 5 different strains that all look the same from 4 different breeders from the same seed bank?
> 
> Must have been the ones they swept up from the floor


 
a SAFARI pack..........lol


----------



## JayBaker

McMurphy, 

I'm sorry to hear that you've had a crappy experience with that particular seed bank. 

When ordering your next batch, check out a couple of other seed banks and see what their policies are. The terms can range from complete scams to being quite reasonable. 

My friends have all had great experiences with Herbies and Haze.io. Customer support are super friendly and almost always give you the benefit of the doubt if you're unsure about the seed quality.


----------



## budz4me

Just got my order from said bank, was told 7-21 business days, got it in 8.  Plus 4 freebies (2 fem/2 autos) I had no issues this being my first time ordering from them.....hopefully if all goes well, I wont have to worry about buying beans anymore :headbang2:


----------



## JayBaker

Glad to hear it dude, good luck!


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Sorry you had that experience. I've placed my last 4 or 5 orders with them and never had one problem with the seeds, service or speed. Super fast shipping and good viable seeds.


----------



## McMurphy

It's been a few weeks now and I said I'd come back to update... well here I am. The bottom line is the AK-48 seeds are garbage. Out of an original 10 seeds, only 5 germinated. Out of those five I got two males and 2 hermaphrodites, leaving me one very questionable looking plant. The phenotypes were all over the place, ranging from the classic short, fat and squat Indica to the one remaining female which is pure Sativa. The other seeds I ordered, The Berry Bomb, The Cheese Candy, the Sugar Black Rose and the White Widow were what I expected. It seems the poor quality seeds were all of the AK-48 variety, and they in fact, according to the label on the bag, came from from Nirvana.... which I have ordered from several times without incident.  When I contacted them, Nirvana stated that they did not supply The Seed Centre with seeds.

I don't know what the story is, and probably never will, but I won't be ordering from The Seed Centre again. 

There are simply too many other banks that I know are trustworthy.



All I can say at this point is I got a packet of bum seeds from this company, along with some that were quite viable. And as far as I'm concerned, that's enough for me not to order with this company again.


----------

